# Please help dialling in Rave Signature with Sage Barista Pro



## IxworthCoffee (Jan 20, 2021)

Hi everyone. I'm a complete amateur and really struggling to dial in my new machine. I've got a couple of things coming in the post that I think will help (palm tamper and mini scales) but for the moment I'm just trying to produce an edible shot.

Would love any tips from people with the same machine or who have used the Rave Signature beans. I don't normally drink Espresso straight but really enjoy a good strong latte from a local coffee shop - this is what I'm trying to replicate. I'm definitely very amateur at tasting the differences between bitter acidic etc but they all seem to taste bitter and acidic with varying levels of burnt.

I've been hovering on a few forums here and have watched a few videos but not getting anywhere. I went through a pack of Origin beans before moving onto the Rave Signature Blend which I think I'm struggling with even more. Every shot seems to be burnt, bitter and acidic even if it's over or under extracted. Are there any 'starter' beans that might make my life a bit easier?

I've been weighing the beans before they go into the hopper, manually grinding and then pulling the shot on the double setting. Then I'm weighing the output on the scales after in g. These have been the latest few trials - would love to know if there is anything obvious I'm doing wrong!

1) Dose: 18g

Grind: 08

Time: Manual grinding

Pre infusion: 8

Total shot length: 24

Weight out: 34g

Tastes: burnt, bitter, v dark crema

2) Dose: 18g

Grind: 09

Time: Manual grinding

Pre infusion: 8

Total shot length: 23

Weight out: 40g

Tastes: Bitter, dark, horrid

3) Dose: 18

Grind: 15

Time: Manual grinding

Pre infusion: 8

Total shot length: 21

Weight out: 53g

Tastes: Less concentrated, still quite bitter / sour. Nicest so far with a good crema

4) Dose: 18

Grind: 19

Time: Manual grinding

Pre infusion: 6

Total shot length: 14

Weight out: 60

Tastes: Watery but very bitter / acidic still


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Is that total shot length including pre-infusion? If so that's very short.

Don't single dose that grinder. Put the beans in the hopper till about half full. 
Weigh the dose out. Aim for 18g out. Into a cup. Then transfer into the PF after stirring lots. 
Ideally you need a funnel.

Make sure you warm the machine with at least 3-4 blank shots with the dual filter basket in, to fully warm the system and PF,

Have you read the sticky in the Sage section?


----------



## IxworthCoffee (Jan 20, 2021)

Yes shot length including infusion - they all seem very under. Don't think I've managed any over 25 sec or so.

OK thanks for those tips - no I haven't read the sticky. I can see the Sage forum with 13 pages, how do I find the Sticky?

Thanks!


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

IxworthCoffee said:


> ...how do I find the Sticky?...


 Hi and welcome to the forum, i hope you enjoy your stay and have fun....as for the "sticky" *click the arrow in the top right hand corner* :-

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/51039-sage-beprodtp-etc-read-this-first/page/6/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=808430&embedComment=808430&embedDo=findComment#comment-808430


----------

